# Parts for MF 165



## cnl390 (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking for a fuel cut off valve for a MF 165 (as well as other parts).

Any one got an idea where to look?

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum cnl390! I take it you mean the fuel tank shut off valve? That may be a difficult piece to find. Here are a few places to look and ask:

http://secure.ssbtractor.com/cgi-bi...keywords=&and=1&search=Find+Your+Tractor+Part

http://www.tractorpart.com/massey_ferguson.htm

http://www.mainetractors.com/massey_ferguson_165/tractor_parts_massey_165_ferguson.htm

You may have to remove the old fuel valve and take it to a good hardware store or place that sells brass fittings and size it to a replacement.


----------

